# Electric avenue



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello All,
Here is a video and a photo of my GG-1'S and EP-5 on my living room railroad.















Denny Todd
Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I remember reading your thread on you building this layout. Trully amazing how nice it has turned out and just goes to show O gauge isn't just a toy though space is more of an issue with it. Very niceengines as well


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's got me charged up!

It's good to see the layout again!

I am due for another, You tube visit to check on the scenery changes.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Denny,

Every "I'm too old to give up being a kid!" person should have a layout like this in their living room! Great fun! Beautiful craftsmanship.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

That's a simply gorgeous layout!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I just found this old thread in the gallery


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

T-Man said:


> I just found this old thread in the gallery


Thanks for posting it, 2011 was before I joined this forum and I'm a big fan of GG1's and EP5's.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Even though the OP seems to be long gone….


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Denny is around somewhere. I thought he might like to see it after 8 years.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have always been jealous of Denny's layout,  
I don't have the room for a table that big.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Even though the OP seems to be long gone….


He just posted his Christmas Train?
You must have missed it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Even though the OP seems to be long gone….


He must have come back and couldn't get in.
So he signed in with this, dennytodd2


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, that explains it then…..good work detective….. 😁


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Even though the OP seems to be long gone….


It doesn't matter, I was glad I got to see it.


----------

